# Who is gonna wait to get an allroad as CPO?



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

If I get one it'll be used. How about you?


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

I would gladly, happily, and joyously buy one brandy new if it came with a stick and a decent motor.
Audi will never sell me one new or used as the car stands.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

FractureCritical said:


> I would gladly, happily, and joyously buy one brandy new if it came with a stick and a decent motor.
> Audi will never sell me one new or used as the car stands.


What motor would you be interested in? I'd love a TDI, but the price they put on that engine is high.


----------



## KK Moto (Jun 7, 2009)

All of those demo units are going to sold soon for a discount I'm sure. 

Engine wise I was quite worried about the 2.0 as well until I drove it. Dealer told me tdi will be out next year as a 2014 model (albeit a "surcharge" over 2.0) as the new CAFE standards kick in in 2015. BS...??? Makes sense though.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

G0to60 said:


> ^^ This for me as well. Audi seems to always tease more TDI models but doesn't deliver. I hope they come through on this one.


Why is that? Is Audi currently at production limits for the TDI? It's such an expensive engine, it'll have bump the price up a lot. That being said, I'd love a TDI. All that torque and great MPG!

I'd get the TDI flashed. (Unitronic can now flash 2012+ VAG cars)


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

They are under the impression (and are probably right to some extent) that the US doesn't like diesel cars. Along with the premium of the engine itself and that in most places diesel is around the same price as premium gas it doesn't make sense from a sales point.

Also, now gas engines are getting really close to diesel MPG numbers without the cost penalty.

I also see on the horizon that Audi is trying to push their e-Tron tech so that may put a damper on their convectional diesel engines with more research going to their hybrid stuff.

But we'll see. Nothing is in concrete until you see it on the dealer lot.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

VW has scored a big hit with the tdi in the new passat, so maybe the perception is changing. I'm in the Boston area and diesel is easy to find and often less than premium. (at some stations anyway). 

I worry the allroad tdi will fetch a + 50k price tag if it gets the 3.0 tdi.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Incrementalg said:


> VW has scored a big hit with the tdi in the new passat, so maybe the perception is changing. I'm in the Boston area and diesel is easy to find and often less than premium. (at some stations anyway).
> 
> I worry the allroad tdi will fetch a + 50k price tag if it gets the 3.0 tdi.


That price point sounds like what I'd guess too. However I would give an allroad very strong consideration, even at that price.

But I would prefer to see a new two liter gaser that ups the mpg and the hp/torque as well


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

SoSuMi said:


> That price point sounds like what I'd guess too. However I would give an allroad very strong consideration, even at that price.
> 
> But I would prefer to see a new two liter gaser that ups the mpg and the hp/torque as well


Well, if it depreciates anything like the C5 did, then it won't take long to find CPO cars at a more reasonable price.

My C5 was 3 1/2 years old when I bought it as CPO. Damn near $20k price diff between original sticker and CPO price.


----------

